# Timid rescue dog won't walk on leash



## zoedogleila (Jan 4, 2009)

We just recently adopted a 6 month old rescue dog. She's very timid and nervous around new things -- but she has definitely come out of her shell around us. Only problem, she won't go for walks. We take her outside and she spends 5 minutes smelling everything and then walks 2 steps -- and then repeats it. We'll spend 30 minutes just getting her to walk around the driveway (which she has explored about 5-6 times a day since she's been here). She doesn't respond to her favorite treats or to excited urging by us or to pulling on the leash. We're using a gentle leader headcollar and once we get her going, she's better -- but it often takes 30 minutes or more to get her going. I start work again tomorrow and have to be out the door at 8:30 -- which gives us only 1 hour for a walk from the time the sun rises and when I have to leave. I'm worried that she isn't getting enough exercise because she isn't walking. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Go out the back door to start your walk and not down the driveway. Break the habit of sniffing by taking up all the slack in the leash and moving forward briskly....just start walking. Avoid talking to her at first. Get 50-100 yards into the walk and then quietly praise with "Good girl" and a smile. Sniffing is one of the signs of stress....that's why the no talking at first....talking only adds to the stress level. Walking (and running) are natural stress relievers so, use that by going directly into the walk without hestitating or pausing.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

You did not say how recent it was since you got dog. 1st forget about exercise needs right now your new pup does not smoke or drink alcohol beverages and healthier by far than a lot of us. Mental exercises are more important and in reality not much of that. Pup has been elsewhere the 1st 6 months of her life and you have no idea as to what could have been done to her during that period. I'm assuming this is a lifetime dog with you so you have time. Less pushing or striving for what you think she needs and let her like a flower blossom in her new home for a while. Reeeeelllllllaaaaaaxxxxxxx and let the world take a few spins.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you have a friend with a sociable dog, have them bring it over, and walk together after introductions. That usually gives the timid ones confidence.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there a reason you're using the Gentle Leader head collar? Did someone say it would help with a timid dog? While anxiety is one of the things it's supposed to help, I wonder if the head collar could feel punitive in this situation and could be adding to her nervousness (some folks feel the head collars are wrong to use with any dog, but let's not get into that!). I have a timid dog and think that's how she would react to it. I would be curious to see if walking her with a regular collar or harness would help.


----------

